# Solved: Scanner problems: HP Director doesn't react when clicked upon



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

I have got an all-in-one printer (HP PSC 1315, version 1.0 - software dating back from 2004 or 2005). Now, I have a strange problem with it. When I double-clicked on the HP Director icon, nothing happened. Tried several times. Nothing. Restarted computer, and still nothing. The scanning software still works, but I have to scan via HP Image Zone and can't access the main options/menu of HP Director. 
I checked the computer for spyware and viruses, and it's clean. 
Could it have something to do with having downloaded Internet Explorer 7? I can't see how that would fit in, though.
Finally, I tried to see if the printer/scanner needed an update (which it most likely does), but the update-checking on Hewlett Packard's website didn't work out (it scanned my printer/scanner and then the icon saying that there are errors with displaying the page popped up on the left hand bottom corner, and the page remained blank...) 
Any suggestions?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

would try first device manager to update and test trouble shoot u say icon 2 double click do you have icon in system tray to test or via all programmes


----------



## Saussure (Feb 28, 2005)

Okay, I did tons of surfing, desperately searching for a solution. Turns out that it DOES have something to do with Internet Exporer 7 and HP still needs to find a way to fix the glitch. I fished out the following "solution" from a microsoft forum:

Click (or double-click) on the Director Icon like you normally do to run it... the program is starting, but hiding.
After a second or two, hit <ALT><Space> on the keyboard. That will "pop-up" a dialog box... click "Minimize" (may have to click it twice [I HAVE TO CLICK TWICE]). You will then see the Director icon appear in the taskbar. Click the taskbar Director button and the program will then come up and work normally.

It worked!


----------



## James J. Becker (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had a PSC2210xi since Feb. '03 and the HP Director worked fine until yesterday. I uninstalled the S/W and reinstalled it twice. I downloaded a newer version from HP and it still did not work. Your fix worked, haven't a clue why but it does. HP must be aware of this problem???? Thanks for a solution, I hope I can remember it.
Jim


----------

